# WM Tormusik 2010?



## Müllermilch (12. Juni 2010)

Hiho buffed Comunity (:

Also ich hab ne kurze banale Frage :'D Also normalerweise kommt ja immer Musik wenn ein Team ein Tor schießt. Diese war gestern nicht vorhanden was ich sehr schade fand, das hat zum feeling dazu gehört finde ich.
Hier mal ein Beispiel damit ihr wisst was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l81Gk-ILeWM

da kommt diese Musik wenn getroffen wird, fehlt die dieses Jahr gänzlich oder kommt die erst nach der Vorrunde oder wie auch immer?


----------



## Haxxler (12. Juni 2010)

Das getröte überdeckt doch sowieso alles ^^ Aber ich find Tormusik sowieso bescheuert. Ich will den Jubel der Fans hören bei einem Tor und keine Musik.


----------



## Lovac (2. Juli 2010)

Mit Musik find ich die Stimmung aber noch besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

